# So how many days do you wait until you do chest again?



## CancerNV (Mar 17, 2005)

My routine calls for a 7 days "rest" between chest days but I thought I heard that your body starts getting weaker soon if your not using it.


----------



## LAM (Mar 17, 2005)

depends on the volume that you are using


----------



## CancerNV (Mar 17, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> depends on the volume that you are using


Well when I do it I flat bench 4 sets at 160lbs.  My reps usually go like this... 9, 8, 6, 5.  I have a spotter and am usually sore for the next 2 days.  On the 4th and 5th days though I feel like im getting weaker because im not using my muscles.  Its probably all psycological though.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Mar 17, 2005)

some weeks i do it twice
  some weeks i do it 3 x


----------



## CancerNV (Mar 17, 2005)

Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> some weeks i do it twice
> some weeks i do it 3 x


Damn.  I totally have to retool my routine if doing it 2 - 3 times a week is the most beneficial.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 17, 2005)

3-5 days.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 17, 2005)

this is my routine and it works great

chest/back 
day off
legs/abs
day off
arms/shoulders
day off

and then repeat again ...so i rest for about 5 days before doing chest again


----------



## nmuriqi (Mar 17, 2005)

i do chest 2 days a week...on thurs. and on sun.  6 or 7 sets each day...high intensity in the 6-8 rep range to failure.  What does everyone think?


----------



## Brolly (Mar 17, 2005)

i do every muscle group once a week... maybe u should increase the volume if ur recovering so quickly.. really work yourself with full intensity too.. focus during your workouts ...nmuriqi whats ur chest workout like? ... how about u cancerNV


----------



## vegman (Mar 17, 2005)

3-5 days


----------



## nmuriqi (Mar 17, 2005)

ok Thurs:  Flat barbell press 4 sets 6-9 reps
               Incline Dumbell  3 sets  6-9 reps

     Sun:  Incline Barbell press 4 sets 6-9 reps
              Flat Dumbell Press 3 sets 6-9 reps
That's it


----------



## PreMier (Mar 17, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> 3-5 days.



Like Mike said, atleast 72hrs.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 18, 2005)

6-7 days for me. If I trained lighter and even lower volume, I could train with greater frequency.


----------



## Celtic Bhoy (Mar 18, 2005)

Every 96 hours (sometimes 120 hours) and I always do 10 sets with a weigh I max with after 7 or 8 reps, but sometimes for the last set I do a dropset where I do 20-25 reps.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 18, 2005)

Not much over a year ago I had gone as high as 14 sets for chest. No way I could do that now with the weights I use. Some have the genes for it, some dont.


----------



## CancerNV (Mar 18, 2005)

Brolly said:
			
		

> i do every muscle group once a week... maybe u should increase the volume if ur recovering so quickly.. really work yourself with full intensity too.. focus during your workouts ...nmuriqi whats ur chest workout like? ... how about u cancerNV


Flat Bench - 160 lbs - 4 sets - 9, 8, 7, 6
Peck Deck Machine - 150lbs - 3 sets - 10, 10, 8, 8
Incline Bench - 120 lbs - 3 sets - 9, 8, 7, 6
Decline Bench - 130 lbs - 3 sets - 8, 7, 6, 5
Narrow Grip Bench - 90lbs - 10, 9, 8, 7

I hate the narrow grip bench because I feel like it mostly works my tries but Its the only other chest excersize that I can come up with.

I also have a spotter with me so I go to exaustion all the time.

Like I said Im sore after this for a good 2 - 3 days.  After that I kinda feel like if im not sore then my muscles arent growing.  Is this true?  Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## mmuscle (Mar 18, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> My routine calls for a 7 days "rest" between chest days but I thought I heard that your body starts getting weaker soon if your not using it.


The more sets that you perform on a given muscle group in a workout, the longer the recovery period will take.

  mmuscle

http://www.makemuscle.net


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Mar 18, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> Damn.  I totally have to retool my routine if doing it 2 - 3 times a week is the most beneficial.


  ive been lifting 12 years with no time off.  Ive been doing everything twice a week for over a decade.  I wouldnt do everything that often if youve only been lifting a short time.


----------



## Uzi9 (Mar 19, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Not much over a year ago I had gone as high as 14 sets for chest. No way I could do that now with the weights I use. Some have the genes for it, some dont.


If your body has adapted to using heavier weights why was it any different to the amout off stress you placed on your smaller weaker body back then in propotion to what you lift now?

The only draw back I can think of being bigger is that it places a greater demand on your heart and lungs for oxygen and your CV system can lag behind which can make it more difficult to recover between sets.


----------

